# Touareg Brake Lights bulb replacement



## bbunitconsulting (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi guys. It's about time to give something back to VWVORTEX.COM
So, I got a light bulb that didn't work. I turned my head around a bit but got it through.
These are the steps you need to follow to replace the bulbs for the brake light.
1.Opent the tail gate.
2. On the D pillar you have the brake light bulb. On the inner side of the D pillar you'll find two plastic caps. Remove them with care, using a flat screw driver.These two caps protect two screws that can be opened using either a flat screw driver or a Bosch Screw driver (six crners inside).
3. After you unscrew the two screws pull the brake lamp. It has a clamp inside. Use a piece of hard flat plastic ora screw driver and lever out the lamp inserting the plastic/screwdriver between the lamp and back side panel. 
4.Once the lamp is out just take out the burned bulb, replace it with a new one, and put everything back.
5.When you restart the engine the error message "Check Lights" will go off.
For picturessend me an e-mail to [email protected] and I'll get back to you, with pictures.


----------

